# eye lash vipers ?/



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

hey everyone im not a dwa holder and have no experience or training ect ect im mearly interested and amazed by dwa snakes ! i would love to eventually get one perferably one that wont kill me very fast ( at all if pos) and still looks insanely cool ive seen pictures of these just curious to know are they hard to keep can u buy captive bred eyelash vipers and wat kind of set up should one be looking at ? many thanks sorry for the million questions but no better place then here to seek advice :whistling2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you serious about it?

If you are, then before you get to the choosing stage it would be best for you to try and find a mentor or enrol on a handling course.

It may turn out you aren't very confident with arboreal Viper's, but feel more confident with something terrestrial. 

It's easy to get CB Schleglii's, from other people that keep them they aren't that hard to keep unlike some other arboreal vipers.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

like this?


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> like this?
> 
> image


Very nice, loving the smile :2thumb:


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes jus lik that they look apsolutely amazing I am planning on speaking to a chap today to see if he can't as u say mentor me as these animals are jus stunning an have always fascinated me an I have a great respect for them how much can u pickbthem up for ? Obviously a while away from buying one bt out of interest ? Many thanks


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

You can get a stunning CB Schleglii for less than £100! The room, vivaria, licence, vet check and insurance will set you back over £1000 though... big commitment - but worth it : victory:


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice it most certainly is worth the investment an time I'm gona see wat I can sort an such vipers jus look so incredible ! Is there any other dwa snakes that are easy to keep an captive bred ? Oh wat do eyelash viper feed on will they eat mice ?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

steve2010 said:


> Thanks for all the advice it most certainly is worth the investment an time I'm gona see wat I can sort an such vipers jus look so incredible ! Is there any other dwa snakes that are easy to keep an captive bred ? Oh wat do eyelash viper feed on will they eat mice ?


You will find pretty much everything is captive bred. Trimeresurus Albolabris is another that may take your fancy. 

Yeah they will eat mice.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> You will find pretty much everything is captive bred. Trimeresurus Albolabris is another that may take your fancy.
> 
> Yeah they will eat mice.


Yeah they're great little snakes to keep and heres mine

















Not long after I got it and its a good bit bigger now.
I will take some pic's of its viv soon and post them up.


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

oh wow he looks awesome :O lol i spoke to a friend of mine who has a dwa in plymouth apparently its a nitemare to get one here the person who hands them out is very strict and what not so i think it unfortunately is gona be something to plan for in the future :/ bit gutted but hey ho head up and positive for future  i got a real itch for something wierd and awesome ! any good thoughts on rear fang that meets the spec ? cheers :no1:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

steve2010 said:


> oh wow he looks awesome :O lol i spoke to a friend of mine who has a dwa in plymouth apparently its a nitemare to get one here the person who hands them out is very strict and what not so i think it unfortunately is gona be something to plan for in the future :/ bit gutted but hey ho head up and positive for future  i got a real itch for something wierd and awesome ! any good thoughts on rear fang that meets the spec ? cheers :no1:


Does your friend have a DWA in Plymouth..? 

You could go for a mangrove, also the rat snakes can be a handful and would be good for building up experience. But there are a 2 guys with DWA in Plymouth that I know of, so I would assume as long as your set up etc is up to scratch they cannot really turn down your application.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Does your friend have a DWA in Plymouth..?
> 
> You could go for a mangrove, also the rat snakes can be a handful and would be good for building up experience. But there are a few guys with DWA in Plymouth, so I would assume as long as your set up etc is up to scratch they cannot really turn down your application.


There are two DWA license holders in Plymouth. Neither of which know steve2010.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> There are two DWA license holders in Plymouth. Neither of which know steve2010.


Thats why I asked Mark..hmm


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> There are two DWA license holders in Plymouth. Neither of which know steve2010.


curiously are there any dwa holders in cornwall ?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> curiously are there any dwa holders in cornwall ?


Only one that keeps reptiles. Blackacre Nurseries, and it's for alligators/crocs. Any others are on a PSL and not in private conditions. It's unbelievably difficult to qualify for DWA license throughout Cornwall.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> Only one that keeps reptiles. Blackacre Nurseries, and it's for alligators/crocs. Any others are on a PSL and not in private conditions. It's unbelievably difficult to qualify for DWA license throughout Cornwall.


Bit rediculous really all this space and lack of people to get potentially injured compared to say essex etc only reason i can think is in summer and alot of winter climates so mild down here some of the highly toxic stuff used to some drops in temperature would mean they would survive i did hear about a corn snake colony in cornwall and the amount of adders and lizards down here wouldnt suprise me if something got out and was able to survive. p.s black acre nurseries that like a garden centre place if so where is it id love to see some croc/gators etc down here


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> Bit rediculous really all this space and lack of people to get potentially injured compared to say essex etc only reason i can think is in summer and alot of winter climates so mild down here some of the highly toxic stuff used to some drops in temperature would mean they would survive i did hear about a corn snake colony in cornwall and the amount of adders and lizards down here wouldnt suprise me if something got out and was able to survive. p.s black acre nurseries that like a garden centre place if so where is it id love to see some croc/gators etc down here


All of your surmising is irrelevant, and has no bearing on the application process.
John Orchard (Blackacre Nurseries) does not do spectators.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> All of your surmising is irrelevant, and has no bearing on the application process.
> John Orchard (Blackacre Nurseries) does not do spectators.


If that was the case then it wouldnt make any odds where in the counrty u were it would be the same difficulty and same price to obtain one fact is its not which suggest to me there other outside influences such as the impact to the surrounding enviroment taken into account not too dis similar to wats gone :censor: up in florida. Id even go as far as saying if u had any of the desert dewlling vipers where temps drop below 0 at night if one got out on the scillys it would survive easily.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> If that was the case then it wouldnt make any odds where in the counrty u were it would be the same difficulty and same price to obtain one fact is its not which suggest to me there other outside influences such as the impact to the surrounding enviroment taken into account not too dis similar to wats gone :censor: up in florida. Id even go as far as saying if u had any of the desert dewlling vipers where temps drop below 0 at night if one got out on the scillys it would survive easily.


No no and no.

You are barking up the wrong tree in the way you are looking at it!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> If that was the case then it wouldnt make any odds where in the counrty u were it would be the same difficulty and same price to obtain one fact is its not which suggest to me there other outside influences such as the impact to the surrounding enviroment taken into account not too dis similar to wats gone :censor: up in florida. Id even go as far as saying if u had any of the desert dewlling vipers where temps drop below 0 at night if one got out on the scillys it would survive easily.


You're a bit of a retard aren't you.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> You're a bit of a retard aren't you.


oh god ur funny aint u i bet ur parents wished abortion was avalible on the nhs 20 odd years ago if i wanted the opinion of a smart ass id ask for it


----------



## Ash costa (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently inquired about the dwal for a spectacled caiman, very expensive and from what I was told from my local council it almost seems like there more interested in whether the animal can escape not once did they ask about whether I had experience, personally I think it's floored I think there should be a minimum hours worked with the animal u want to keep more like the way they go about it in the states 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.969743,-0.028154


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Ash costa said:


> I recently inquired about the dwal for a spectacled caiman, very expensive and from what I was told from my local council it almost seems like there more interested in whether the animal can escape not once did they ask about whether I had experience, personally I think it's floored I think there should be a minimum hours worked with the animal u want to keep more like the way they go about it in the states
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


This was my point the only justifiable reason i can come to why its more expensive and harder to get in some areas than others is. 1. general public population that could potentially be harmed 2. potential enviromental damage and how long it would survive in the wild if it escaped. obviously in scotland nothings gonna survive very long with there winters where as in cornwall it rarely ever drops below freezing


----------



## Ash costa (Nov 26, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> This was my point the only justifiable reason i can come to why its more expensive and harder to get in some areas than others is. 1. general public population that could potentially be harmed 2. potential enviromental damage and how long it would survive in the wild if it escaped. obviously in scotland nothings gonna survive very long with there winters where as in cornwall it rarely ever drops below freezing


I think there needs to be one rule for the hole country, if a dwa reptile escaped (witch it shouldn't) i can't c it surviving in the wild long if snakes from south America, India, Africa and so on can survive our climate we would already have a population of boas and pythons on the south west coast.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.969695,-0.028235


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ash costa said:


> it's floored
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


???????


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> ???????


Graeme, aren't you sometimes glad that the license is expensive and difficult to qualify for ?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> Graeme, aren't you sometimes glad that the license is expensive and difficult to qualify for ?


license in cornwall isnt that expensive really compared to other places so i dunno why there so strict about it if the vet gives the go ahead then there professional opinion should be enough and everyone has to meet the vets standard


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> oh god ur funny aint u i bet ur parents wished abortion was avalible on the nhs 20 odd years ago if i wanted the opinion of a smart ass id ask for it


It's not an opinion, if you read through your (nonsensical) posts, you being a retard can be confirmed as fact.

How do you come up with your theory then Einstein? The council i live in has a lower population density than the one over the other side of my road, yet my application is £200 more.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> It's not an opinion, if you read through your (nonsensical) posts, you being a retard can be confirmed as fact.
> 
> How do you come up with your theory then Einstein? The council i live in has a smaller population density than the one over the other side of my road, yet my application is £200 more.


this is what im getting at what do they work out there prices on as the only logical reasons would be damage if said animal got out i/e local population and ecological i.e if i kept a tiger in the middle of london surely the risk to public health is way more than cornwall but in cornwall said animal would take longer to track and dispatch hence beast of bodmin is blatently and jaguar (leopard) surely this has to be taken into consideration and i wasnt on about price only i was more on about southwests comment about how difficult it is down here


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> this is what im getting at what do they work out there prices on as the only logical reasons would be damage if said animal got out i/e local population and ecological i.e if i kept a tiger in the middle of london surely the risk to public health is way more than cornwall but in cornwall said animal would take longer to track and dispatch hence beast of bodmin is blatently and jaguar (leopard) surely this has to be taken into consideration and i wasnt on about price only i was more on about southwests comment about how difficult it is down here


Took me about 20 minutes to read and understand this.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

ArmyBoy said:


> Took me about 20 minutes to read and understand this.


It's Cornish.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi

I have read this with a degree of bewilderment.

The D.W.A has two purposes.

To protect all third parties from harm and allow compensation if it does occur.

The second is to make sure the specimen can be cared for i.e. food, housing,medical care etc.

There is no provision for injury to the keeper. so experience may limit what you will have granted or how the environmental health officer views your case.

The license is granted by a district council and its descion can be appealed. It is usually down to the enviromental officers experience of individuals that they monitor, as to how they view applications. If they have granted a DWA to someone who unfortunately has an accident, they will be less likely to grant a licence in the future for all.

As to escaped specimens surviving in the United Kingdom, this has no barring.
Many species would find our winters mild, think of all the mountainous species. You cool European and many American and Asian snakes to facilitate breeding. I can guarantee you that many of the commonly kept non-venomous species that are cooled will be found in the same location as specimens that are listed on the D.W.A


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Graeme, aren't you sometimes glad that the license is expensive and difficult to qualify for ?


That post would have been funny but I do not think the poster has any idea how thick he appears!

very sad really!


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

When I went for my license, I enquired as to how the price was set. The licensing department made clear to me that it in itself received no funding whatsoever, and was therefore financially self sufficient. To that end, the price that it charged me bared no relation to the risks and/or other factors that me holding a DWA included. It had nothing to do with any research or the printing and sending of the physical license itself. 

My understanding was that I was paying for the existence of the licensing department itself. I'm guessing that this is the case with licensing departments across the country and therefore the prices they set are as much to do with their liabilities and financial positions in general, rather than what you're actually keeping. An example of this is that it costs me £40 to get a new snake added to my license, if however, I ask for 3 snakes at once then the cost is still £40 as I'm paying for the service.


----------



## Tom Halvorsen (Jul 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are no national standards and requirements in place for the issue of DWAA-licenses, which basically means it is up to each individual council to decide what they require in order to issue a license - as well as decide how much this should cost. 

Some councils will include/involve a veterinary inspection, others won`t. The pricing of the license is entirely random, and have nothing to do with the population density of the area you live in. Some councils will set the price extremely high because strictly speaking (for unjustified reasons) they don`t want anyone within their area to keep venomous animals. Other councils are more relaxed about it. Personally I think a national standard would be the way forward, since requirements (and prices) for the license is currently completely hit-and-miss, with no standard requirements. 

Furthermore, the excuse/reason from some councils that the cost af treating an application should reflect the actual cost of processing it - this should not be bought into. If all the council/government services should be priced at a level reflecting the actual cost, it would cost us a fortune to send the kids to school, to attend the doctors and so on... 

All this being said however, as a consultant to local counties with regards of DWAA-licenses, it would certainly help our cause if applicants did their homework. I have had cases passed on to me where the applicant applies to keep a species non-existant in the trade and unavailable from any source.... so please, please, please... do your homework and only apply for a license only if you are confident you can get the species you apply to keep... not something "cool" you have seen on TV or in a book...


----------



## wildthingsrrc (Feb 6, 2012)

Falsies are pretty cool


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

wildthingsrrc said:


> Falsies are pretty cool


They might be, but there's no point is trying to train with a FWC for hots. My friends FWC is a pussy cat, and will rarely bite - will just lead to complacency when actually dealing with venomous snakes. 

Nothing like actually getting hands on experience with them.


----------

